# Trimethoprim



## gem0112 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, I'm 28+2 weeks and have luyocytes in my urine sent off for analysis and come back with high White blood count! I have been given trimethoprim as the antibiotic but it states do not use in pregnancy! I've spoken with my gp and he said my guidlines from 2008 state it's unlikely to harm the baby in short use but I'm really reluctant to take them and just wondered what advise you would give? I don't generally feel unwell just a but grotty! Obviously if I have to take then then I will but just worried as I don't want to harm my little girl!
Many thanks in advance x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Trimethoprim isn't usually first choice antibiotic in pregnancy but it can be taken if necessary for short term course only (usual length of treatment for a UTI in women is 3 days). The reason it is not first choice is because it can interfere with folic acid absorption (however this risk is reduced if you are eating a normal diet and taking folic acid supplement). Best avoided in first trimester but you are well past this now. I'm assuming that the urine sample was cultured and grew bacteria that was immune to penicillin based antibiotics, otherwise treating with amoxicillin may have been another option (if the bug is susceptible to this)?

If you do have a UTI then it is important to treat this quickly and thoroughly as left untreated it can cause problems itself. Hope you fell less grotty soon   
Maz x


----------

